# Cheaper to build or buy a fixed gear?



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

looking to spend $400 max. Are there any good complete builds at performance bike etc... anyone can recommend for up to $400 or should i start buying used parts and build one? would prefer a new complete bike


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

It's cheaper to just buy one IMO:

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/trackbikes.htm


----------



## A1an (Mar 31, 2009)

I built my '74 Raleigh for under $500. Sure I could have purchased something nice and new for around the same price, but I like the pride that goes along with knowing I sourced and assembled the parts to make this exactly what I wanted. 

If you are hell bent on a brand new bike w/new components then a complete bike is probably the most cost effective way to go.


----------



## the old fool (Jun 14, 2009)

I think you can get a better bike if you buy new rather than a mix of old parts and things that don't quite fit if you modify .... 
If you want to be cheap all you need is a rear wheel and a little time to remove the derailleurs and adjust the chain
I have a 95 Raleigh that i might fix and i will replace the wheels blah blah blah
I would rather have a Fuji track and add a brake
my humble opinion only
:thumbsup:


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks for the input


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

If you had some parts already it would be cheaper. But if you did a buildup it would be hard to do that for 400 or less. 

I just bought a frame a while ago and have been buying a mix of new and used parts. Just know what you are looking for and look for any and all flaws before you buy used. I only have a few parts and I'm already over 400.


----------



## screamtone (Apr 17, 2006)

I bought a Pista off Craigslist that looks brand new for $350. It would be hard to build a bike like that for $400 after spending weeks buying random parts. The BD bikes seem like a great deal, as well.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

You can spend $3-400 on wheels.


----------



## lazyrack (Apr 19, 2004)

Performance Bike has the Scattante Windy City for about $269 after discounts right now. I'm soo damn tempted to buy it, but I just have no need for it and already have 4 bicycles. :/

You can't build it cheaper, no way in hell.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

If you can find an old freewheel bike, the cost of conversion is minimal. 1 cog, 1 chain, a set of bmx chain ring bolts and a little tinering time.


----------



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

It's cheaper to build than it is buy off the rack and then upgrade....IMO


----------



## daveloving (Jan 5, 2009)

Drives me crazy how people will buy a brand new bike and then replace all the parts!


----------



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

*Wait, dude*

If this is your sock puppet, it's not a very good disguise.


----------

